# Does Anyone Weather-Proof or Winterize Their Home or Apartment?



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2020)

I have drafty windows and bought some plastic to put on them with some double sided tape.  I still have to take the roll of plastic out of the box.  I also have to prevent my AC from letting a big draft in here.  

How do you weather proof your place?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

We don't weather-proof, though our old windows downstairs could use it, however, we're planning on replacing the old windows next year, so for what little heat-loss they emit, we're going to see this winter through as is, and move forward with further home improvements come spring.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I have drafty windows and bought some plastic to put on them with some double sided tape.  I still have to take the roll of plastic out of the box.  I also have to prevent my AC from letting a big draft in here.
> 
> How do you weather proof your place?


Ruthanne. Do you have old single-pane windows in your place?


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2020)

I'd rather not weather proof but feel I must because I have a bird and drafts are extremely bad for them.  Or else I wouldn't bother either.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Ruthanne. Do you have old single-pane windows in your place?


I don't know how old they are as I live in an apartment but it's nearly impossible to get the windows to line up with each other and so there's a draft.  I think they are single paned.  There are 3 of them together.  I really wish they'd put new windows in here but the landlord is always trying to save money so I doubt he'd ever do it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't know how old they are as I live in an apartment but it's nearly impossible to get the windows to line up with each other and so there's a draft.  I think they are single paned.  There are 3 of them together.  I really wish they'd put new windows in here but the landlord is always trying to save money so I doubt he'd ever do it.


Do you rely on electric heat?


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Do you rely on electric heat?


No I have a gas furnace.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> No I have a gas furnace.


Much better than electric for maintaining a happy-medium heat.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Much better than electric for maintaining a happy-medium heat.


what is a "happy-medium heat?"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> what is a "happy-medium heat?"


LOL!

Where you can adjust the heat to a comfortable temp and it holds.

Electric heat, at least older styled electric heat fluctuates erratically, making for either a too cold or too hot environment.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> LOL!
> 
> Where you can adjust the heat to a comfortable temp and it holds.
> 
> Electric heat, at least older styled electric heat fluctuates erratically, making for either a too cold or too hot environment.


I try to adjust the thermostat to be comfortable but when it gets extra frigid out there and the winds whip up it often comes through my ac and windows making it really cold in the far side of the living room and even with plastic up...I have to turn the heat up into the 80s.  I think I am going to bring the bird cage into the bedroom when it gets that cold again.  I don't want her to catch her death of cold.  It was bad last winter here.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I try to adjust the thermostat to be comfortable but when it gets extra frigid out there and the winds whip up it often comes through my ac and windows making it really cold in the far side of the living room and even with plastic up...I have to turn the heat up into the 80s.  I think I am going to bring the bird cage into the bedroom when it gets that cold again.  I don't want her to catch her death of cold.  It was bad last winter here.


Another option to combat the cold radiating through the problematic windows, is cutting a piece of 1" solid core, rigid foam board for the windows. The solid foam board will insulate the room from cold migrating in. It will block your view, but you can reserve the use of the foam board for when the weather dips down, and remove the panels when it warms.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2020)

I put one of those stuffed "snakes"at the bottom of the kitchen door to stop the draft. The L/R sliders are thermal panes (as all my windows are), so nothing else besides the drapes needs doing.

Those snakes help a lot.

Ruthanne, can you get help to remove (and then replace) your window A/C? Or, cover and tape it with heavy plastic to block the draft. You can cover it all with a pretty rug, or some nice thick fabric.

Also, hang heavy drapes at the windows. Hah, my mother used to leave the oven door open after using and shutting it off  for the residual heat to come into the kitchen.

Ask the landlord for some ideas to weatherproof your windows. He might give in.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I put one of those stuffed "snakes"at the bottom of the kitchen door to stop the draft. The L/R sliders are thermal panes (as all my windows are), so nothing else besides the drapes needs doing.
> 
> Those snakes help a lot.
> 
> ...


My AC is not in a window--it slides into the wall.  I do cover it with heavy plastic and tape but it leaks air yet when the winds come.  I may cover it with a heavy blanket this winter, though.  I also have a big plastic AC cover.  I'm thinking of putting seran wrap over the ac itself since it's so leaky and hold it down with gorilla tape.   I can't put drapes on the windows because there are vertical blinds on them and they stick out about 3 inches and it would be very hard to put up a drapery rod.  But I used to do that at another place I lived.  It did help, too.   I may use my oven this winter as the kitchen gets real cold, too.  I just fear my bird flying into it...  I'd have to keep it shut.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Another option to combat the cold radiating through the problematic windows, is cutting a piece of 1" solid core, rigid foam board for the windows. The solid foam board will insulate the room from cold migrating in. It will block your view, but you can reserve the use of the foam board for when the weather dips down, and remove the panels when it warms.


The windows I am covering are about  7 feet wide..don't think I could do that, but thanks.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2020)

Oh I see, your a/c is in a sleeve. Ok, you're right to wrap in in plastic and tape the, cover it all with a heavy blanket.

The drapes are still doable, but you'll need brackets that stick out further from the wall than the blinds do. Maybe 5 inches? Measure. I was thinking of a span to cover all three windows; 6 panels. 

I suggest 84" long, but measure. You want them to touch the floor. They should be lined to stop drafts in winter and stay cooler in summer. I love the grommet tops. So much easier to hang.





Good luck.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Oh I see, your a/c is in a sleeve. Ok, you're right to wrap in in plastic and tape the, cover it all with a heavy blanket.
> 
> The drapes are still doable, but you'll need brackets that stick out further from the wall than the blinds do. Maybe 5 inches? Measure. I was thinking of a span to cover all three windows; 6 panels.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Sep 15, 2020)

I live in a newer home now...  Anderson windows that are in excellent shape.  Usually, no drafts in this house, but I have a doggie door that fits alongside the sliding door.... so there is a draft from a not perfect fit.   I tape it some years or put foam between the panes....  

But, I used to live in a very old house, which I loved, and it had some drafts.   I had "snakes" that sat by every outside orifice.   Snakes sat on top of each of the lower windows and along the window sills.  I didn't use plastic because there were storm windows, and I do like to see out.  When it was really cold, I did what my mother did in the old farmhouse where I grew up.   I would fold newspaper into long strips and fit them in the cracks of the outside doors or slide pieces of folded newspaper into the seriously drafty windows.  I loved that old house, I just never had the money to replace the old windows.... and I don't think I would have.  The oak windows and doors were lovely.  

Insure your windows are calked well.   I liked the idea of the 1" foam which could be used when needed.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> I live in a newer home now...  Anderson windows that are in excellent shape.  Usually, no drafts in this house, but I have a doggie door that fits alongside the sliding door.... so there is a draft from a not perfect fit.   I tape it some years or put foam between the panes....
> 
> But, I used to live in a very old house, which I loved, and it had some drafts.   I had "snakes" that sat by every outside orifice.   Snakes sat on top of each of the lower windows and along the window sills.  I didn't use plastic because there were storm windows, and I do like to see out.  When it was really cold, I did what my mother did in the old farmhouse where I grew up.   I would fold newspaper into long strips and fit them in the cracks of the outside doors or slide pieces of folded newspaper into the seriously drafty windows.  I loved that old house, I just never had the money to replace the old windows.... and I don't think I would have.  The oak windows and doors were lovely.
> 
> Insure your windows are calked well.   I liked the idea of the 1" foam which could be used when needed.


I've hear so many good things about Anderson windows, Ellen.

We're looking at replacing our downstairs windows next year, so knowing how happy you are with the Anderson's, that gives us some good food for thought.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Sep 15, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> The windows I am covering are about  7 feet wide..don't think I could do that, but thanks.



My home is 21 years old.   The windows are the tip out type for easy cleaning.   But only double pane, but there is no draft due to the windows.    In fact, there is extra insulation in my home, and I have gas heat, but my electric bill is on budget at $89 a month, and my winter gas bills are in double digits.... I have 1400 square feet with a full basement, so the windows have certainly paid for the added expense when the house was built.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> My home is 21 years old.   The windows are the tip out type for easy cleaning.   But only double pane, but there is no draft due to the windows.    In fact, there is extra insulation in my home, and I have gas heat, but my electric bill is on budget at $89 a month, and my winter gas bills are in double digits.... I have 1400 square feet with a full basement, so the windows have certainly paid for the added expense when the house was built.


Sounds lovely.

LOVE the tip-out style! I'd be cleaning them constantly!

Dear husband has to breakout the ladder each year to clean ours, but the shame of it is, it just doesn't seem to last, but being such a big job, we only clean our windows twice a year.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 16, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> The windows I am covering are about  7 feet wide..don't think I could do that, but thanks.


Nothing could be more untrue.

Standard sized panels come 8' in length, and if cut carefully, the panel or panels would friction-fit seamlessly into the window casing or casings, depending on how many windows you'd be looking at doing.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 16, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I have drafty windows and bought some plastic to put on them with some double sided tape.  I still have to take the roll of plastic out of the box.  I also have to prevent my AC from letting a big draft in here.
> 
> How do you weather proof your place?


You leave out some info.: 
Are your windows operational?
Do they move when you push on them?
If they are wood trimmed and painted how old is the paint?
Do they face direct sunlight?


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Sounds lovely.
> 
> LOVE the tip-out style! I'd be cleaning them constantly!
> 
> Dear husband has to breakout the ladder each year to clean ours, but the shame of it is, it just doesn't seem to last, but being such a big job, we only clean our windows twice a year.


I assume your husband climbs to the second floor to wash them? Why not buy a long piece of PCV and attach a mop sponge to one end. Works fine and you never leave the ground.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 16, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I assume your husband climbs to the second floor to wash them? Why not buy a long piece of PCV and attach a mop sponge to one end. Works fine and you never leave the ground.


We've had a few discussions regarding your hint and tip, and I'm hoping hubby runs with it.

If we had such an apparatus or even a proper squeegee extension rod for such, I could even clean the windows, and rather than twice yearly, I'd be doing them once a month.

I appreciate your post, FM!


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> We've had a few discussions regarding your hint and tip, and I'm hoping hubby runs with it.
> 
> If we had such an apparatus or even a proper squeegee extension rod for such, I could even clean the windows, and rather than twice yearly, I'd be doing them once a month.
> 
> I appreciate your post, FM!


To secure the mop in the PVC simply insert the mop handle in to the PVC and drill a hole through both then insert a bolt through and nut the end. For added stability rotate the bolted assembly 90 degrees and one inch below from the first hole drill another hole and bolt that one. Hose off the window as you go along.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 16, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> To secure the mop in the PVC simply insert the mop handle in to the PVC and drill a hole through both then insert a bolt through and nut the end. For added stability rotate the bolted assembly 90 degrees and one inch below from the first hole drill another hole and bolt that one. Hose off the window as you go along.


I'll be relaying this to dear hubby!

Nothing will make me happier than seeing him off the ladder and on the ground.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 16, 2020)

Ruthanne,

It might be easier to winterize the birdcage.

I remember when we were kids my grandmother used to pin a couple of teatowels around the birdcage at night to keep the birds warm and out of drafts in her old farmhouse.







Good luck!


----------



## ronaldj (Sep 16, 2020)

We live in an old farmhouse and for years put plastic on the windows and straw bales around the foundation.  As the years went on, I insulated and replaced windows and now it is still an old farmhouse but if you count the firewood pile, I cut every year to prepare for winter we still do. Our granddaughter who lives next door comes over and we will have the wood fire going and she says, “it’s always so comfy and cozy here.”  For many years we had an porch with a roof on the front of the house and each year I would frame it in and cover it with plastic and the kids called it our plastic room. Finally got that framed in and insulated and sided as well.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 16, 2020)

I live in an old school and the apartments are all electric including the heat. Since I am on the second floor and have apartments on each side of me and over and under mine, I rarely turn my heat up more than 68. I don't have them take out my air conditioner so I just cover it with a cardboard barrier that fits around it. I am definitely never cold even when it is below zero.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Nothing could be more untrue.
> 
> Standard sized panels come 8' in length, and if cut carefully, the panel or panels would friction-fit seamlessly into the window casing or casings, depending on how many windows you'd be looking at doing.


Thanks, but not looking to cover the light from the windows--I have plants that need light and I want to be able to see out and some warmth comes from the sunlight that comes in, too.  I need something for the cracks and I *got* some caulking material for that.  I am also going to work on getting the window to close properly which is the *big* problem.  My windows are 3 that span about at least 7 feet and they are not nearly 8' long but perhaps 4 feet in length.  I have already bought clear plastic to put over all 3 windows, and I think it's better than the cheap plastic I bought last year.  So, that's the plan.  And I also cannot afford to buy much more for my windows.  I happened to see those type of panels on Amazon and they cost a mint!  I am on a strict budget now but not looking to get any panels anyways.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 16, 2020)

katlupe said:


> I live in an old school and the apartments are all electric including the heat. Since I am on the second floor and have apartments on each side of me and over and under mine, I rarely turn my heat up more than 68. I don't have them take out my air conditioner so I just cover it with a cardboard barrier that fits around it. I am definitely never cold even when it is below zero.


That's great! It gets frigid in here--at least last year.  I'm hoping with my plans for this winter it won't get as cold in here.


----------



## old medic (Sep 17, 2020)

With us living in an RV we have some prep work for every time the temps turn to freezing.... 
Fill the freshwater tank. Fill several jugs for back up water. 
Unhook and drain the water hose.
Have a heating pad stuff in the fill area if it gets under 20.
Close the grey water drain if the day temps are stay below freezing...
Was hoping not to have to do this again this year,,, but it is what it is....


----------



## bingo (Sep 17, 2020)

i have used the shrink wrap for windows..works great with clear view


----------



## Don M. (Sep 17, 2020)

Our house has double pane windows, with little or no drafts, etc.  The basement, however, has single pane windows, so every Fall, I cover them with shrink wrap, held in place by strips of glued tape, then shrink them tight with a hair dryer.  That helps keep the basement temperature fairly stable with minimal heat.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 17, 2020)

A few weeks ago, we installed the two-way tape and clear plastic (kit) we bought on our only bedroom window. It works, but not as good as we thought it would. We were thinking about buying another kit and installing another clear plastic over the other one, but for now it just "thinking". 

We have electric heat/AC (thermostat) that works good for us.

Also have two portable humidifiers, bought last Fall. One small-one large, that we fill with distilled water and put in the living room during the daytime winter months. When we go to bed, the large one goes into the bedroom. 

We also "winterize" our powerboat and after any snowstorm, go over to the boat/rv storage and clean the snow off. Have a deck cover and full cover on it for the winter. Take the batteries out and keep charged at our apartment.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2020)

My apartment really  doesn't need  any winterizing,  as  it is well secured from  wind/drafts.  I face the SE, and don't use the heat very often in the winter... only when it has gotten into the 30's,  and that was once in 3 years.      

 But I still use my draft dodger snowmen panel on a window ledge for decoration.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 17, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> My apartment really  doesn't need  any winterizing,  as  it is well secured from  wind/drafts.  I face the SE, and don't use the heat very often in the winter... only when it has gotten into the 30's,  and that was once in 3 years.
> 
> But I still use my draft dodger snowmen panel on a window ledge for decoration.


Funny, but you wouldn't believe how many Texans have moved to Colorado.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Funny, but you wouldn't believe how many Texans have moved to Colorado.



I know.  My son and DIL   are two of them!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 17, 2020)

Both hub and I can't stand cold weather...must be our hormones, so even though our house is fine in the mild winters we have here, there are many many large windows.  These  windows aren't triple panel ones, but they are 1/4 plate...we lose hot air through them.  No drafts or cold air normally felt, but would be impossible to improve on without knocking them all out and replacing them which sure isn't going to happen!

We usually live in two or three layers of clothes for our normal 2 months of mild winter just because we detest it so much...lol.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Sep 17, 2020)

My brother winterizes and closes down his house up here including adding chemicals to the plumbing every October before they go down to their winter place on Marco Is. Fla.  Snow bunnies.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 17, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> My brother winterizes and closes down his house up here including adding chemicals to the plumbing every October before they go down to their winter place on Marco Is. Fla.  Snow bunnies.


For years, we used to go to Ft. Myer's Beach for 5 or 6 weeks every January.  Boy did the traffic get brutal down there.  Too much competition from the official "snow birds".  People used to look at our license plate a lot...didn't get many Texans down there on the beach. Some would ask us why we didn't go to South Padre Island.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 17, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Ruthanne,
> 
> It might be easier to winterize the birdcage.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Aunt Bea I do plan on putting extra layers over the bird house at night but still plan on keeping the nasty drafts out, too.  I'm working on an idea for the AC.  I think I'll have to call the manager to get someone in here to help me take it out and wrap it in seran wrap and set it back--I can't do it myself.  The frigid air blows right through that cheaply made thing.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 17, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks, but not looking to cover the light from the windows--I have plants that need light and I want to be able to see out and some warmth comes from the sunlight that comes in, too.  I need something for the cracks and I *got* some caulking material for that.  I am also going to work on getting the window to close properly which is the *big* problem.  My windows are 3 that span about at least 7 feet and they are not nearly 8' long but perhaps 4 feet in length.  I have already bought clear plastic to put over all 3 windows, and I think it's better than the cheap plastic I bought last year.  So, that's the plan.  And I also cannot afford to buy much more for my windows.  I happened to see those type of panels on Amazon and they cost a mint!  I am on a strict budget now but not looking to get any panels anyways.


We lived in a house for thirty five years and every winter we covered the windows with plastic as they were very drafty.  The plastic worked fine.  Wore sweaters, plenty of blankets, and we never never froze to death.. We didn’t have any birds though.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> My home is 21 years old.   The windows are the tip out type for easy cleaning.   But only double pane, but there is no draft due to the windows.    In fact, there is extra insulation in my home, and I have gas heat, but my electric bill is on budget at $89 a month, and my winter gas bills are in double digits.... I have 1400 square feet with a full basement, so the windows have certainly paid for the added expense when the house was built.


Lucky you!  You got it going on!  Wish I did...


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 20, 2020)

For those folks that use plastic to insulate windows large size bubble wrap is more effective. Flat side to the glass.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> For those folks that use plastic to insulate windows large size bubble wrap is more effective.


Where do you get 7 foot by 4 foot?


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 21, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Where do you get 7 foot by 4 foot?


I'm sure you can find it online at places like Lowes, Home Depot or Amazon and if not simply tape two pieces together.

https://www.amazon.com/Bubble-Roll-...ords=Bubble+Wrap+Rolls&qid=1600676236&sr=8-26


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 21, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> For those folks that use plastic to insulate windows large size bubble wrap is more effective. Flat side to the glass.


Wow, that’s a great ideal, glad I gave it to you .  Seriously, I assume the air in the bubble wrap would heat and keep things warmer-wish I had thought of that years ago when we were doing the plastic window thing.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Sep 21, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> For those folks that use plastic to insulate windows large size bubble wrap is more effective. Flat side to the glass.


I have heard that.   And while being better, it would not cost that much more.   Those bubbles would help insulate while letting the light shine


----------

